
[ask] why hack regexpal? - touristtam
http://www.regexpal.com/
======
touristtam
Why do people think it is wise or even interesting to hack a dev resource?
(source page captured and available at
[http://pastebin.com/jHexGZbd](http://pastebin.com/jHexGZbd))

------
nherment
The best we can do is to not upvote this and let it die quietly.

